# Alimentar parlantes de pc a bateria



## crislash (Dic 28, 2010)

Hola gente. Bueno me estoy haciendo unos parlantes de pc a bateria de celular. Tengo 2 baterias. Como deberia conectarlas para obtener un mejor rendimiento con respecto a la durabilidad.. en serie o en paralelo?.  Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 28, 2010)

En paralelo, asi sumas la corriente de cada una, en serie solo sumas el voltaje.


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 28, 2010)

el tema es que los parlantes de pc normalmente funcionan a 12v, no se si van a funcionar con los 3,7v de una bateria, creo que lo mejor va a ser en serie, sino proba como te da mas potencia/durabilidad

saludos


----------



## crislash (Dic 28, 2010)

funcionan a 4 v

despues para cargar las baterias le mando 8v? asi se reparte entre las 2?


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 28, 2010)

hay CIs que funcionan con los 5Vcc del puerto USB, con 4Vcc deberia funcionar casi normalmente, si pones las baterias en serie es posible obtener un poco mas de potencia, pero muy poco, y la duracion de la bateria seria menor.

Que CI usa esos altavoces?


----------



## crislash (Dic 28, 2010)

usa 12 v. pero los probe con 4 v y funcionan perfectamente


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 29, 2010)

entonces proba de las dos formas y fijate como te gusta mas, volumen o duración...


----------



## stalker94 (Ene 2, 2011)

yo ise lo mismo pero con 2 baterias de 9v en paralelo


----------

